# Freshwater sand with flourite



## dolphinsrok (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello all, I stopped by my to buy more green cabumbas and maybe hornwort so I spoke to this guy who claimed he was the plant guru and I told him I'm currently using crushed coral (haven't added fish yet), He told me crushed coral will increase ph levels and strongly recommended to use flourite but I told him I wanted something white looking so he recommended a flourite/sand mix on the bottom (1 part sand, 2 parts flourite) then on top use a layer of sand only. He also showed me tablets that can be placed every few inches or so and will help provide nutrients for the plans. Has anyone had any luck with this or know if this might be a more practical solution vs crushed coral?


----------

